# Mechanical - ICT minor or Non ICT



## pawangkulkarni (Nov 21, 2014)

HI Friends

I am having 9 years of IT experience , but I have done mechanical engineering from VTU, I had subjects like Maths(for 4 semesters), computer integrated manufacturing, operation research , project work etc. will it be considered as an ICT minor? If it is not, then I know I have to apply for RPL, but will I get 15 points for my graduation?

Also I have heard that if I have done some certifications related to IT, I could skip the process of RPL, Is it ture? any idea which all certifications are valid under this scheme. I am doing Big data certification from Clouadera, will that be considered? 

Please help!

Pavan


----------



## pawangkulkarni (Nov 21, 2014)

HI Guys,

I did not hear any reply on my earlier query, I am assuming have to go for an RPL. I have a query regarding how one should document the projects in RPL. Let's say I have worked on following key area of knowledge

1. Technology building 
2. Technology resource.

How should I document my projects? Say I have got 2 samples of documentation below. Pls help me guys on which one I should be following.


Sample 1:

I will document the project phases in the order in which project was executed. Here I would not emphasize on key area of knowledge. I would just write the flow of my project and key area of knowledge will be covered under these para headlines.

Requirement analysis phase : I did bla bla bla.
Development phase : I did bla bla
Testing phase : I did bla bla


Sample 2 :

I will focus only on key area of knowledge and will not bother about flow of the project.
I will have paragraphs say 

1.Technological Resource : I did this during requirement collection phase, I did that during coding phase which will be covered under this key area of knowledge.

2. Technology Resource: bla bla


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

pawangkulkarni said:


> HI Friends
> 
> I am having 9 years of IT experience , but I have done mechanical engineering from VTU, I had subjects like Maths(for 4 semesters), computer integrated manufacturing, operation research , project work etc. will it be considered as an ICT minor? If it is not, then I know I have to apply for RPL, but will I get 15 points for my graduation?
> 
> ...


Mechanical degree is considered ICT Minor since its a non IT degree.
RPL route is the way for you to get ACS Skill assessment.
Since its an ICT mInor first 6 yrs of your IT exp will be tagged unskilled or deducted(you cannot claim work points for this period). Hence you are left with 3 yrs of skilled work exp = 5 points.
Vendor Certifications that ACS considers are in below link which are equivalent to AQF diploma(not really needed since you already have a Bachelors degree for which you ll get 15 points anyways)
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


How to go about with RPL ? I have no clue since I was never asked to do it. Wait for more responses related to RPL.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

It's hard to tell whether your degree qualifies for _ICT minor_ without a detailed break-down of the subjects you took and the length of your bachelor degree. Refer to the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 9 for details. For a 3-year-bechalor at least 1/5 of the subjects/hours must be ICT subjects. You can find a list of closely related subjects in the ANZSCO Code Description document under the various codes. Sit down with your transcript and do the math . 

If your case is "border-line" then I'd recommend to try and go for a regular skills assessment anyway. If the assessor finds that your degree is not an ICT minor after all, s/he will allow you to switch to RPL for an extra fee of 50AUD (Source: RPL FAQ). But if things go well you won't have to fill out the tedious RPL form and may only get a 5-year instead of 6-year deduction. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## pawangkulkarni (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you for the reply guys!


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Hi Pavan,

I too, am a mechanical engineer with 9+ years of work experience looking to apply through RPL. would you mind if we share offline regarding RPL preparation , ACS submission etc..? 

I have been lurking around expatforums for years and have finally taken the steps to apply for oz migration..

Thanks
Koushik


----------



## pawangkulkarni (Nov 21, 2014)

HI Kaushik,

That's a nice plan


----------



## pawangkulkarni (Nov 21, 2014)

[email protected] is my email id.


----------



## randika (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I'm expecting to apply for the ACS skill assessment. Can you please check my details and tell me whether the ACS assessment will be positive?

1. ICT Minor degree with 26% of IT content (24 credits out of 90) - (B.Sc. in Physical Science , 3 yrs degree)
2. Four years experience in IT (as Software Engineer) after the degree

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aganty (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi
Am having a BE Mechanical Engg degree from India and am having 15.9 years of experience in IT of which 9.8 is in the United States, will I have any problem with ACS as I will be considered ICT Minor


----------

